# Наше творчество > Проза >  Истории, которые приснились

## marina0setrova

_Не подумайте, совершенно не собираюсь размещать здесь дурацкие сны, которых премного втискивается в людские головы регулярно. Обычно мне тоже снится всякая всячина, совершенно не достойная внимания. Но иногда я вижу свое будущее. Такие сны узнаются сразу - они особые, и не стираются из памяти долго. И всегда все сбывается. Впрочем, и не такие сны хочу писать здесь. Просто в последнее время мне стало снится что-то непонятное: по ощущениям вроде как пророческое что-то (упаси Господь), но по смыслу чистая фантастика. Сны яркие, точные.  Что-то заставляет меня записывать увиденное. Сама до таких сюжетов точно бы не додумалась. Покритикуйте, что ли._ 

*Сумрачный мир*
Наш мир погибает. Об этом мне сказал профессор, живущий в соседней квартире. Он работает в какой-то секретной лаборатории, там лучшие ученые мира прогнозируют будущие проблемы и находят их решения. Но если до этого все получалось, новая беда поставила всех в тупик. Ученые вычислили скорое наступление кислородного голода. 
Я и сама видела, что люди начинали слабеть, то там, то здесь вспыхивали скандалы, разборки. А сверху, хоть и редко, прибывали новенькие. Почему их до сих пор пускают? И… почему они там до сих пор живы? 

Нам в школе рассказывали, что когда ученые предсказали глобальную катастрофу в верхнем мире, все силы были брошены на создание подземных городов, соединенных друг с другом тоннелями. Так появился наш мир. Было продумано все: огромными установками генерировались воздух, вода, еда, освещение. Были многоквартирные дома, какие-то производства, школы. Но все люди не поместились бы в нижнем мире. Поэтому спастись получилось только части, остальные остались там, наверху. Это было страшно: люди тогда обезумили, всем хотелось попасть в нижний мир, они давили друг друга у входов, военные едва сдерживали натиск, чтобы пропускать только тех, у кого имелось специальное разрешение. 
А потом там у них наступил голод. И еще какая-то радиация. Но нас это не коснулось, потому что мы были глубоко под землей. 

У нас здесь было все хорошо, но за несколько столетий что-то там истощилось, и кислород в нужных объемах получать больше не смогут. Об этом мне рассказал профессор. А еще дал мне бутылку с серым порошком. Когда станет плохо – надо насыпать небольшую горку, а бутылку опять плотно закрыть. При соединении с воздухом порошок начнет выделять кислород, станет легче дышать. Только бутылку он сказал никому не показывать, потому что этого порошка очень мало, его производство в больших объемах невозможно. 

Профессор немного чудной, и я ему не очень поверила. Но сегодня, когда проходила мимо какой-то мамочки с ребенком, я увидела, как она покачнулась и едва удержалась на ногах. Она присела на ближайшую скамейку, а я открыла бутылку и отсыпала немного прямо на землю у ее ног. …Маленькая серая горка быстро желтела, а немного погодя стало как-то хорошо и спокойно. Малыш перестал канючить, женщина посмотрела на меня удивленно. 

Я ходила по городу и сыпала порошок везде, где были люди. Никто не понимал, что происходит, но многие начинали улыбаться, как дети. 

Осталось чуть меньше половины, когда я встретила Юргаса. Он выглядел просто ужасно. Юргас катил свою реликвию – клавесин. И клавесин тоже выглядел плохо. Странно. Когда-то мы сидели с ним за одной партой, я была несколько раз у них в гостях. Этот клавесин у них в семье передавался из поколения в поколения с самых древних времен. Я просила разрешения тогда немного на нем поиграть, но мне не разрешили. А сейчас Юргас катит его по улице, поцарапал здорово, несколько клавиш выворочено – видимо, ронял. 

Я спросила Юргаса – куда он его катит? А Юргас сказал, что у них почти все умерли и надо спасать сестренку, он знает одно место, где можно раздобыть чудесного серого порошка, который делает хороший воздух. Только порошок очень дорогой, Юргас надеется поменять клавесин хоть на горсточку того порошка. Я отдала ему бутылку и пошла домой. Кажется, профессор прав. Наш мир погибает. 

По дороге домой я встретила профессора, он был со студентом. Увидев меня, профессор обрадовался и предложил совершить небольшое путешествие. Я согласилась. Профессор повел нас к лифту, ведущему в верхний мир. Это было безумием, но я опять согласилась. Мы долго поднимались, потом было много дверей, какие-то проходные, потом нам открыли с той стороны и мы оказались на каком-то вокзале. 

Всюду сновали люди, яркий свет заливал огромное здание. И было очень не похоже, что им тут плохо! Профессор потянул нас куда-то наружу, но мне не хотелось идти. Я ведь тут еще не все рассмотрела. Они ушли, а я просто стояла. Потом решилась выйти на улицу. Было огромное синее небо, как на картинках в учебнике. Было яркое солнце, были деревья, цветы. И никому здесь не было плохо. И я решила остаться. 

На привокзальной площади вверху висел огромный монитор, по нему показывали новости. Корреспондент вел репортаж из зоопарка. Рассказывая про бегемотов, он вдруг воскликнул: «Смотрите, два крокодила сбежали и угоняют машину!». На экране я увидела профессора, он садился в какую-то машину, и с его кожей творилось что-то нереальное – он был зеленым! 

Я быстро пошла к входу в наш мир, профессор со студентом догнали меня почти у дверей. Профессор сунул мне в руку какую-то таблетку и заставил срочно положить под язык. И студенту дал, и сам съел. В зеркале я увидела свое отражение и огорчилась – все лицо пошло какими-то зелеными пятнами. Профессор уверил, что сейчас все пройдет. 
Нас никто не задерживал, мы прошли опять через все двери, проходные, вернулись в наш сумрачный мир. А мне хотелось наверх. 

Профессор сказал, что он предвидел эту проблему, придумал такие таблетки. Но это очень сложные таблетки, и сделать их еще больше не получится. 

Наш вид стал почти прежним. Мы говорили о пережитом. И вдруг студент заявил, что он вернется туда. Профессор покачал головой, но студент его не слушал. Профессор отдал ему последнюю таблетку и попросил быть благоразумным. Студент побежал к лифту. 

Потом я узнала, что студент умер. Он не воспользовался таблеткой, он просто шел по улице, пока не умер. 
Значит, нам туда нельзя.

А еще никак не могу понять: зачем к нам еще приезжают с верхнего мира? Недавно видела очередную тетку, она была так счастлива… она что, ненормальная?

----------


## Лев

Занятно :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*marina0setrova*, Мне такое не снится,но фэнтази я люблю.Марина было интересно читать твою историю, а ты читала Оксану Панкееву,Юлию Фирсанову...мне конечно очень Юрий Иванович нравится :Ok: Творческих успехов и буду ждать твою первую книгу.Не забудь обрадовать :Yes4: А издаваться можно в нэте.сайт...САМИЗДАТ  ,а книги скачать...надо набрать автора и буквы fb2

----------


## Перлина Анна

« Лицар ночі…»
…Він сидів на лаві в міському парку, курив «Мальборо» ,і мугикав пісеньку «Бумера».Власне лицарем він ще не був .поки що. Але думку цю плекав давно –«Лицар ночі».Вона невідчепно свердлила йому мозок ,не давала спокою .І не тому ,що лякала його .ні! Він не мав сумніву ,що стане воїном. І час було обрано слушний. Боятися ,що його побачать вночі ,немає чого . З неба посипав дрібний сніжок .Було 12 грудня …Ранок… А « Лицар ночі» лежав у непробудному  сні .Видовище було сумне ,але він не сумував .Його аж роздимало від радості .Прокинувся він о третій дня. Ноги його поривало притупувати, а пальці і зуби – клацати .Очі миготіли чотирикутниками .Він вирішив закурити .Потім затушив недокурок підбором черевика. Подивився на свій ручний годинник..»дві хвилини на четверту»Парком пройшли два хлопці ,пасуючи один одному коробок із сірників , але «Лицаря ночі « вони не примітили , не звернули уваги.
« Оце мабуть тут і збираються вечорами блудяги…» - подумав він.
   Сніжок ущух .Він поглянув на годинник –«сім на дев’яту”. Далі викинув недокурену сигарету ,тому ,що хтось наближався.
Їх було семеро .А в його руках тремтіла лише запальничка –«пістолет».Він впустив її ,і вирішив йти далі ,вперед. По алеї парку йшла вона…Мрія його мрій. Звали її Юлією .вона поспішала додому.»Лицар ночі»знав її досить добре. Раз чи два запрошував її на побачення ,а вона не приходила. А чутки тривожили нашого героя ,що з іншими вона ходить на танці .Вона дуже полюбляла танцювати. Більшість тих молодих хлопців «блудяг»,теж були танцюристами. І тут він отямився…
Вони щось замислили: ! Потрібно як найшвидше її рятувати . І він викрикнув –« Стійте!!!
Всі завмерли .Хто порозбігався хто куди. Лише вона стояла і нічого не розуміла. Тоді «Лицар ночі»підняв запальничку  і підкурив сигарету. Згодом розказавши їй про свої почуття вони разом вирішили прогулятися. Коли вони дійшли до її будинку ,то Юля поцілувала хлопця та мовила:
«Дякую, ти справжній  - Лицар!!!»
Ось так мрія його і стала справжньою, вона здійснилася, тай ще й в два рази. Бо «Лицар ночі» - пізнав кохання ,на яке так довго чекав…

----------


## Славина

> « Лицар ночі…»


Це твое, так Анечка? Указывай автора, чтобы знали)))

----------


## marina0setrova

Повздорили как-то два волшебника, один другого в куклу превратил, заклятие могло снять только обращение к игрушке как к живому человеку. Волшебник попал в магазин, а потом его подарили маленькой девочке. Как многие маленькие девочки она разговаривала с игрушкой, кормила ее кашкой, придумывала сказочные ситуации... И как-то раз волшебник вдруг стал самим собой. 

Девочка, увидев, что ее игрушка вдруг выросла и стала настоящим волшебником, очень обрадовалась. Можно сколько угодно воображать, что твоя игрушка – живая, но настоящий друг всегда лучше. А волшебник боялся, что если вдруг девочка перестанет с ним разговаривать и играть, он опять станет куклой. Он всегда был рядом, стоило ей отвернуться, спрашивал: «Ты меня не забыла?», - она тут же подбегала к нему, обнимала и говорила: «Нет, ты ведь мой самый лучший волшебник». 

Но волшебнику все равно было страшно, он спрашивал: «А ты всегда будешь со мной разговаривать?», - «Всегда! Ведь ты мой самый лучший друг!». «Будь всегда рядом со мной», - бормотал бедный волшебник. Он ведь совсем не знал, как именно было наложено заклятие, а снова стать куклой не хотелось. И, кажется, он потерял все умение к волшебству. А, может, просто чары еще до конца не спали. Не знаю. Эта история мне приснилась. Будильник зазвонил в тот момент, когда волшебник, размышляя о силе заклятия и времени его окончания, спешил за девочкой, боясь отстать. Даже не представляю, как дальше может сложиться эта история.

----------


## Лев

> Даже не представляю, как дальше может сложиться эта история.


Сладких снов тебе, Марина :Ok:

----------


## marina0setrova

Спасибо. Только мои сладкие сны, кажется, еще в детстве закончились... Теперь что не фантастика, то философия  :Blink:

----------


## лингва

> в последнее время мне стало снится что-то непонятное: по ощущениям вроде как пророческое что-то (упаси Господь), но по смыслу чистая фантастика. Сны яркие, точные. Что-то заставляет меня записывать увиденное. Сама до таких сюжетов точно бы не додумалась.


Интереснейшую тему ты затронула, Марина! Ведь ученые, специалисты по мозгам, признаются, что до сих пор не понимают: что это, в сущности, такое? Сны? Откуда берутся эти образы, сюжеты, персонажи? И где они помещаются - глаза сна? Сладкие сказки - это просто подарок тебе  "Песочного человечка"... А вот мне однажды приснилось, что я - киллер. Мужик. (!)  Прячу пистолет в кармане плаща - я только что убил(а), и пытаюсь убежать, пробираюсь сквозь толпу на вокзале, и панически боюсь взглядов... Ощущения были отчаянно яркие. Они вылились в пролог к моему последнему детективному роману, а к нему еще два пристроились. 

Пролог

Этот сон.  Он преследовал  хуже мента. Сон на пятницу – "в руку"… 
Ему снились страх и ненависть. Все вокруг было исполнено страха и ненависти. Это больно его ранило. Наяву он давно не испытывал столь острых, ярких чувств. 
Во сне он видел людскую толпу. То вокзал, то аэропорт, то многолюдный праздник. Он сделал свою работу и пытался скрыться, неузнанный. Пробирался сквозь прикосновения и взгляды, физически ощущая страх и ненависть, как руки на горле. Как залпом выпитый одеколон. Чужой страх  поселился в нем и прорастал из него, словно монстр в кинотриллере. 
Он сжимал ствол в кармане плаща, готовый выстрелить в первого, чьи глаза прокричат «Держите его!»  Он стремился вон из толпы. Но воздух, отравленный  нервно-паралитическим ядом  ненависти и страха, душил его, сжигая легкие. Улицы упирались в тупики, лестницы оканчивались отвесными стенами, он пробирался на какие-то крыши, под которыми оказывались небоскребы. 
Казалось, весь мир по-волчьи на него ощерился. Мир по имени Страх и Ненависть.
* * *    * * *    * * *
Как одеяло на пол откинув сонный кошмар, он резко поднялся с кровати.  Босиком прошелся по холодному линолеуму в ванную, облился ледяным душем, обтерся шершавым массажным полотенцем... 
Решил: после завтрака – генеральная уборка. Не прошло и двух часов, как все в его квартире сияло чистотой, вплоть до последнего граненого стакана.  
Если б только, как пыль из ковра, веничком на балконе, можно было выколотить душу...

----------


## marina0setrova

Это уже кошмар... Мне их редко показывают, к счастью. А вот кто показывает эти истории и зачем - вопрос интересный. Закономерность: чем больше устаю, тем сильнее и ярче видения. Оно мне надо? Вымотают детишки до последней ниточки душевной - так и без снов бы не помешало вырубиться, ан нет. Как наприснится, подскочишь часиков в 5, сна ни в одном глазу, только эта история по мозгу летает, руки бумажку ищут - записать. 
Возможно, при переутомлении сил не хватает на какие-нибудь барьеры-фильтры, вот и лезет в голову всякая всячина. 

Детство... тогда мир снился бесконечным и ярким. Стала взрослеть - одно и то же пошло: ограниченные миры, из одного вырвешься - попадаешь в другой, а он тоже не ахти какой, и линия горизонта у него совсем близко. Вот так шарахаешся по мирам в поисках простора, а его нет. Долго не понимала, к чему это. А недавно увидела - ведь нет свободы в жизни. Все хорошее для себя "на потом" оставляешь, а сейчас насущное надо решать: вопросы жилищные, детишек на ноги ставить. А папа не миллионер, да и мама всю жизнь педагог... И супруг тоже не миллионер, и сама учитель. В поисках лучшей жизни переезжала несколько раз, да только не много выигрывала, ведь те же ограничения. Сейчас живу от моря в двух часах, это ведь рядом вроде, а за 2 года смогли вырваться несколько раз. Эх, свобода, бескрайность, бесконечность.... кажется, они по ту сторону жизни. Не будем спешить. 
А первый сон о замкнутых мирах приснился в 18. Я тогда и предположить не могла, что в жизни так и будет, тогда у меня еще столько ветра в голове было!  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

*marina0setrova*, 
Пиши и не бросай писать, 
это необходимо тебе и душе твоей.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Фэнтези,сказки,ужастики..да,Марина,интересные у тебя сны!!! :Ok:

----------


## лингва

> кто показывает эти истории и зачем - вопрос интересный. Закономерность: чем больше устаю, тем сильнее и ярче видения.


А у меня с возрастом такая странная выстроилась закономерность: чем хуже на душе, тем слаще и занимательнее сны. Просыпаешься, полная благодарности, и появляется импульс к преодолению. "Кому сказать спасибо..." - ясно. 
Наверное, научные объяснения о том, что во сне запускается программа очистки мозгов, и нелепые образы - это некий "выметаемый мусор, -" - правда. Но далеко, далеко не вся... И про "фильтры" - да! Но может, когда подсознание "разблокировано", и  происходит это "подключение к вселенскому информационному пространству"? Я почему-то верю, что физическая подоплека всех этих чудес прояснится еще на нашем, даст Бог, веку. Но менее чудесной от этого не станет.     




> marina0setrova,
> Пиши и не бросай писать,
> это необходимо тебе и душе твоей.


Целиком присоединяюсь к мнению предыдущего авторитетного оратора!

----------


## marina0setrova

Если позволите - в этой же теме пара небольших рассказов, которые не приснились. Пылятся бедные на сайте. Вот и здесь теперь пусть повисят )))

*Про Феечку*
Часть первая

Жила-была Феечка. Маленькая, хрупкая такая – ну совсем как  Дюймовочка.  Феечка очень любила, чтобы было много света, разноцветных радужных брызг,  и поэтому ее замок был сделан из чистейшего горного хрусталя. Залы замка искрились россыпью самых фантастических оттенков, отчего у Феечки всегда было чудесное настроение.  А еще Феечка очень любила тепло, именно поэтому ее замок находился на вечнозеленом острове где-то посредине огромного Теплого моря. 

А еще Феечка любила путешествовать. 

Я не знаю, были ли у нее крылышки, как это обычно рисуют художники, но одно знаю точно – она умела летать со скоростью солнечного лучика. 

Где же любила бывать маленькая Феечка? 

Вы не поверите, в музеях! Да-да! Там, где по сто с лишним лет  (или даже много больше!), висят в тяжелых золоченых рамах старинные картины. Часами могла сидеть Феечка напротив такой картины и мечтать. О чем? Я не знаю. 

Может  она вспоминала время, когда мастер наносил мазки на полотно, безумно мечтая запечатлеть волнующий его образ. Или воображала себя среди героев картины и вела с ними непринужденный разговор. Ах, Феечке всегда было что рассказать! Впрочем, умела она и внимательно слушать. 

А еще Феечка любила красивую музыку. Время от времени она заглядывала в какой-нибудь концертный зал или театр… Каждый звук виделся ей яркой искоркой, отчего вспоминался сразу родной замок с вечным фейерверком красок. Но здесь все было еще замечательней, ведь в музыке звуки сплетены в мелодии, и вот уже не просто искорки, а чудесные видения окружают Феечку…   

Но бывало и такое – возьмет какой-нибудь музыкант фальшивую ноту, - и все! В негодовании покидала она зал и нескоро еще туда возвращалась.  

Иногда ей совершенно не нравились декорации или костюмы артистов. Надув губки Феечка   возвращалась в свой замок и целый день хмурилась. 

А когда Феечка хмурилась, над островом сгущались тучи, откуда-то прилетал холодный ветер. И если в этот день маленькая Феечка была особенно разочарована, мог даже пойти снег! 

Ох, и нелегко же иметь в соседках такую Феечку! Жители острова не понимали, почему у них иногда вдруг становилось так холодно. Люди бранили метеорологов, обещавших хорошую погоду, а те, в свою очередь, чуть с ума не сходили, пытаясь понять  - откуда вдруг появились такие огромные черные тучи?

Но теплых солнечных дней на острове было всё же намного больше.

Часть вторая

Иногда у Феечки было такое настроение, что хотелось просто так порхать солнечной бабочкой над крышами домов какого-нибудь города или поселка.  Как и сейчас. Феечка оказалась в одном довольно уютном городке, на центральной площади которого был сооружен великолепный фонтан. Блики воды отражались на стрелках больших городских часов, и Феечка играла с ними в догоняшки. 

Вдруг до нее долетели звуки скрипки. Феечка тут же перенеслась к открытому окну,   в небольшой комнатке  парнишка лет десяти старательно выводил адажио Моцарта (для тех, кто слушает иногда адажио, скажу, что это было именно адажио ми мажор). 

Мальчик был очень сосредоточен. Феечка солнечным лучиком скользнула в угол комнаты и стала внимательно слушать, невольно дирижируя юному скрипачу. Так прошло минут десять. Закончив произведение, мальчик тут же начинал его сначала, все с таким же серьезным насупленным выражением лица. 

Феечке это наскучило, и она быстро проскользнула прямо перед глазами музыканта. Тот только немного поморщился, но ничуть не сбился. Феечка повторила маневр еще раз, на этот раз немного задержавшись на носу. Не останавливая игры, мальчишка отвернулся от окна… и тут Феечка не выдержала и рассмеялась.

Часть третья

Учительница вчера была не очень довольна Мишей. Она даже немного пожаловалась его маме. «Михаил очень способный мальчик, но мог бы побольше усердия в учебе проявлять» - сказала учительница. А мама тут же решила, что поездка в Аквапарк состоится только после того, как адажио зазвучит у Миши как положено. 

Именно поэтому сегодня он был так сосредоточен. В Аквапарк очень хотелось. А так тяжело давалось занятие, а как хорошо на улице! С обидой Миша отвернулся от окна, и... Прямо перед Мишей, на книжной полке, появилась  маленькая девочка. Она смеялась, и ее смех разливался по комнате тысячами колокольчиков.  

Поймав на себе взгляд, девочка тут же вскочила и склонилась перед мальчиком в реверансе: «Здравствуйте, господин музыкант».  Миша кивнул в ответ, не веря своим глазам.  «Ах, как мне нравится Моцарт, он чудесен, не правда ли?  - щебетала девочка,  - но как же Вы, господин музыкант, жестоки к себе! Зачем Вы так себя истязаете?» 

Миша совершенно не понимал, о чем речь, но кивнул головой еще раз, на всякий случай.  А девочка продолжала: «Ваш смычок… он так тяжел!!! Он, наверное, весит как большая энциклопедия, или еще больше… Вам непременно надо поменять смычок, непременно! Купите новый! А пока,  - не могли бы Вы воспользоваться моим, он не причинит Вам абсолютно никаких неудобств!» 

У маленькой волшебницы появилось в руках  что-то крошечное, еле различимое. Не понимая, зачем это, Миша положил смычок, протянул руку и тут же ощутил в ладошке тепло. Действительно, это был смычок, который стал вдруг совершенно правильного размера.  «Так играйте же!»     - воскликнула девочка.  

Миша коснулся этим смычком струн скрипки, и полились звуки, но совсем не такие, как раньше. Играть было легко, волшебно легко. Мелодии стали выходить живыми. Музыка задышала, и вдруг – вдруг из-под смычка стали появляться маленькие звездочки. Они разлетались по комнате! Раскачиваясь, звездочки сливались в совершенно нереальный хоровод, в  тысячу хороводов.  А с книжной полки дирижировала маленькая девочка, то ли Мише, то ли звездочкам.  Мише показалось, что и он сам поднялся в воздух в этом чудесном видении. 

Но мелодия закончилась. Он стоял так же посреди комнаты.  Последние звездочки таяли вокруг. «Ах, как чудесно, как чудесно! Ах, Моцарт! Моцарт…   И Вы тоже, Вы тоже его понимаете, господин музыкант!» - восклицала маленькая волшебница. Ей уже было пора, она забрала свой смычок и исчезла, напомнив господину музыканту, чтобы тот обязательно купил новый, а этим – этим больше никогда не играл, потому что нельзя так истязать себя. 

Миша остался один. Все было так странно. И еще было очень стыдно. Ведь он не признался этой девочке, что его смычок не весит как большая энциклопедия. Он такой же легкий, как и тысяча других. 

Ощущение  сказки не оставляло Мишу. Немного погодя он решил попробовать повторить адажио, но так, как если бы это был ТОТ смычок. 

И с каждым разом у мальчишки выходило все лучше и лучше. 

На следующем занятии учительница слушала Мишу с нескрываемым восхищением. Она была просто потрясена полетностью звука, этими чудесными переходами, да что там… Она тут же стала звонить куда-то, записывая Мишу на какие-то конкурсы и фестивали. Она никогда не сомневалась в своем ученике, в  его таланте!   И уже новые пьесы стояли в очереди на разучивание этим юным дарованием. 

Миша и правда стал много прилежнее. Он старался играть легко, воздушно, и очень ждал ту маленькую волшебницу. И она приходила! И опять в комнате творились чудеса: солнечные бабочки, звездная Вселенная, полет…   А еще она много рассказывала о музыке, о картинах, о своих путешествиях. А Миша делился впечатлениями об Аквапарке, о новых фильмах. Это было здорово. 

Но, увы, недолго.

Часть четвертая

 У Феечки было мало друзей. Она не очень стремилась  к новым знакомствам и обычно оставалась невидимой для окружающих. Но ей очень нравилось заглядывать в гости к маленькому скрипачу, вот и на этот раз она спешила к знакомому окну. 

В комнате была сделана перестановка: появился новый небольшой стол, за которым сейчас и сидел ее друг. Он увлеченно смотрел в экран, там внутри куда-то бежал человек в военной форме. Пальцы мальчика нажимали на какие-то клавиши. Появление Феечки осталось незамеченным, тогда она решила пощекотать ему нос, как раньше. Но Миша совсем этого не замечал, ни первый раз, ни второй, ни третий… Он что-то выкрикивал, подскакивая на стуле, ударял себя кулаком по коленке и опять принимался стучать по клавишам. 

Скоро Феечку это начало сердить. Она решительно встала между мальчиком и экраном, подперев кулачками бока. 

Увидев ее, Миша очень обрадовался. Он взахлеб начал рассказывать про новенький компьютер, который купили ему родители в награду за победу на каком-то конкурсе. И про чудесную игру, которую никак не получается пройти до конца, потому что герой все время куда-то там падает. Потом он предложил Феечке посмотреть, как он играет…  

Маленькая волшебница терпеливо уселась позади мальчика, пытаясь понять, что же его так увлекло. Прошло минут десять, потом еще пятнадцать. Миша был весь в игре, он совсем  забыл и про время, и про гостью. Оглянувшись последний раз,  она решительно покинула комнату, теперь уже навсегда.



Эпилог.

Третий день Феечка рыдала в своем замке. Ты, наверное, уже представил, какие ураганы и метели бродили в это время по острову? А вот и нет. Третий день висели над островом серые тучи, из которых моросил дождик. Если бы здесь  когда-то бывала осень, жители сразу узнали бы этот нудный осенний дождик. Но осени тут не бывает. Поэтому жители опять вздыхали, ожидая возвращения солнышка и тепла. И опять звонили метеорологам, высказывая море претензий. И опять метеорологи собирались увольняться, потому что предсказывать погоду на этом острове было просто невозможно. Вопреки всем законам метеорологии висели над островом серые безнадежные тучи, из которых моросил и моросил холодный бесконечный дождик. 


Marina Osetrova 02.04 2011.

----------


## marina0setrova

*Про Феечку

История вторая*
Поток бурлил, недовольно уворачиваясь от опор моста. Сверху, облокотившись на перила, наблюдал за водоворотами мужчина. Он был немного пьян. Но на этот раз выпивка не заглушила его обычной тоски. Мужчина смотрел на воду и размышлял о жизни.  

- Скучно жить, когда живешь не так, как хочешь. 

Мужчина оглянулся.  Девочка лет десяти смотрела на него в упор, явно ожидая ответа. До чего же дети пошли умные…

- А ты не слишком мала, чтобы рассуждать о жизни? – снисходительно спросил он школьницу. 

Девочка задумалась. 

 - Наверное, ты меня все же старше. Но, учитывая тот факт, что ты родился последний раз лет сорок назад, и при этом ничего не помнишь о прошлом, получается, что я тебя старше. 

- Мне тридцать пять, - почему-то обиделся мужчина. 

Девочка удивленно воскликнула:

- Тогда ты просто ужасно выглядишь!

Мужчина совсем обиделся:

- Между прочим, у меня работа тяжелая, от такой точно не помолодеешь!

- Я про это и говорю, - девочка просто засияла, - ты должен рисовать, а пока будешь тратить время на другое, тебе будет плохо! И пиво тебе не поможет. Даже если много. 

Нереальность диалога все больше озадачивала мужчину:

- Почему рисовать? Что за бред? 

- Потому что ты – художник!   - понимая, что собеседник не воспринимает ее всерьез, девочка готова была заплакать, - Ты был лучшим художником в том времени. И, родившись снова, ты обязательно должен рисовать, иначе ведь просто пропадешь. 

Она повернулась и побежала прочь. 

* * *

В эту ночь ему снился странный сон: художественная мастерская, коптящая свеча, незаконченный портрет знатной дамы. Портрету явно не хватало жизни. Легкими движениями он добавил маленькую морщинку, чуть подправил улыбку, немного растрепал прядку волос... Взгляд стал надменным, пристальным, знатная особа смотрела с портрета точно так, как оригинал еще вчера, в саду, позируя в вечерних закатных лучах. ...Сон смешался, запутался, перетек во что-то серое и привычное. 

* * *

Закончив полировать капот, жестянщик  улыбнулся: хозяин машины будет доволен. О неприятности напоминало только помятое крыло в углу мастерской. Оно восстановлению, увы, совсем не подлежало. 

Весь день жестянщику  не давал покоя его странный сон, да еще вчерашняя собеседница. Рисовать… а в этом что-то есть. Давно поглядывал на аэрографию, но все времени не хватало. Жестянщик оценивающе посмотрел на крыло в углу: для первого эксперимента вполне сгодится. 

* * *

Хозяин машины, как и предполагалось, весь светился от удовольствия. Рассматривая кузов и так, и этак, он рассыпался комплиментами то ли машине, то ли мастеру. Как вдруг заметил чудесную вещичку на столе мастерской: по обычному крылу парил фрегат, едва касаясь призрачной воды. И было что-то в том рисунке непостижимое, такое, что взгляд отвести не давало. ...Договорились, что хозяин подгонит в мастерскую свою старую машинку. Новоявленный художник ничем не рискует: если с аэрографией не выйдет, хозяин оплатит покраску, давно собирался подновить старушку, если рисунок понравится – работа будет оценена по достоинству. 

* * *

- Почему на машинах? Они ведь бьются, ржавеют. Сам посуди, сколько проживут твои творения?

Маленькая Феечка критически рассматривала работу мастера. Художник оторвался от рисунка и улыбнулся старой знакомой:

- С чего это им ржаветь? Я-то на что? ...Сколько вокруг машин одинаковых, безликих. А я их делаю уникальными, в каждой машинке теперь целый мир. Такая красота обязательно порадует не только хозяина, но и окружающих. Ты, лучше, скажи – почему ты то большая, то маленькая?

Феечка пожала плечами:

- Мне совершенно не нравится быть большой. А тогда – я хотела, чтобы ты мне поверил, была бы маленькой, решил бы, что привиделось. 

Художник хотел было возразить, что даже в размере настоящей девочки эта особа ему реальной не показалась, как, впрочем, и сейчас он не поручился бы за свою вменяемость. И еще хотелось посмеяться над ее мелкостью – что за радость быть ростом с мышонка? Но спорить почему-то расхотелось.

- Скажи, а я правда был когда-то художником? 

- Самым лучшим.

- И я смогу увидеть картины, которые нарисовал тогда?

- Да. Но для этого лучше поехать в Италию. Сможешь?

Художник был готов к такому ответу. Италия – замечательное место. Вопрос только в формальностях, немного времени, и все получится. Он кивнул головой.

- Чудесно, - ответила гостья, - встречаемся в Милане! 

Уточнить время встречи уже не получилось, Феечка исчезла. Впрочем, Милан, так Милан!

* * *

На мосту стоял мальчишка. Только что он видел удивительный фрегат, летящий вдаль. Корабль был нарисован на какой-то машине, припаркованной у школы. Жаль, что она уехала так быстро. Но теперь у мальчишки появилась мечта. 

Соленый ветер трепал его волосы, кричали чайки, мальчишка крепко сжимал руками штурвал… а где-то внизу вода билась об опоры моста, недовольно сворачиваясь в тысячи водоворотов.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*marina0setrova*, Приятно познакомиться,Костякова Марина  :flower:  Мне нравится,то что прочитала,жду продолжения новелл  :Derisive:

----------


## marina0setrova

Спасибо. А продолжение - я и сама его жду, но пока как-то нет. Кажется, и это от меня не зависит.

----------


## Перлина Анна

> « Лицар ночі…»
> …Він сидів на лаві в міському парку, курив «Мальборо» ,і мугикав пісеньку «Бумера».Власне лицарем він ще не був .поки що. Але думку цю плекав давно –«Лицар ночі».Вона невідчепно свердлила йому мозок ,не давала спокою .І не тому ,що лякала його .ні! Він не мав сумніву ,що стане воїном. І час було обрано слушний. Боятися ,що його побачать вночі ,немає чого . З неба посипав дрібний сніжок .Було 12 грудня …Ранок… А « Лицар ночі» лежав у непробудному  сні .Видовище було сумне ,але він не сумував .Його аж роздимало від радості .Прокинувся він о третій дня. Ноги його поривало притупувати, а пальці і зуби – клацати .Очі миготіли чотирикутниками .Він вирішив закурити .Потім затушив недокурок підбором черевика. Подивився на свій ручний годинник..»дві хвилини на четверту»Парком пройшли два хлопці ,пасуючи один одному коробок із сірників , але «Лицаря ночі « вони не примітили , не звернули уваги.
> « Оце мабуть тут і збираються вечорами блудяги…» - подумав він.
>    Сніжок ущух .Він поглянув на годинник –«сім на дев’яту”. Далі викинув недокурену сигарету ,тому ,що хтось наближався.
> Їх було семеро .А в його руках тремтіла лише запальничка –«пістолет».Він впустив її ,і вирішив йти далі ,вперед. По алеї парку йшла вона…Мрія його мрій. Звали її Юлією .вона поспішала додому.»Лицар ночі»знав її досить добре. Раз чи два запрошував її на побачення ,а вона не приходила. А чутки тривожили нашого героя ,що з іншими вона ходить на танці .Вона дуже полюбляла танцювати. Більшість тих молодих хлопців «блудяг»,теж були танцюристами. І тут він отямився…
> Вони щось замислили: ! Потрібно як найшвидше її рятувати . І він викрикнув –« Стійте!!!
> Всі завмерли .Хто порозбігався хто куди. Лише вона стояла і нічого не розуміла. Тоді «Лицар ночі»підняв запальничку  і підкурив сигарету. Згодом розказавши їй про свої почуття вони разом вирішили прогулятися. Коли вони дійшли до її будинку ,то Юля поцілувала хлопця та мовила:
> «Дякую, ти справжній  - Лицар!!!»
> Ось так мрія його і стала справжньою, вона здійснилася, тай ще й в два рази. Бо «Лицар ночі» - пізнав кохання ,на яке так довго чекав…


Это мое творение....сама сочиняла....

----------


## Лев

> Это мое творение....сама сочиняла....


...а теперь перевод на русский надо бы сочинить :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ...а теперь перевод на русский надо бы сочинить


Присоединяюсь к просьбе Льва :Tender: 



> я и сама его жду,


ТОВАРИСЧИ,нужен -МУЗЗЗ!!!для вдохновения!!! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## marina0setrova

Эльга проснулась в холодном поту. Опять этот дружок мужа, но теперь все намного хуже. Она видела детей уже подросшими, во сне он ее убил, убил младшую, а на сына так смотрел, что душа холодела, но сделать она ничего не могла… 

Дика не было дома уже больше месяца. За три года, что они вместе, муж больше отсутствовал, чем был в семье.  Какие-то дела с другом, обещания богатства, надо подождать… Сын всегда радуется отцу, младшая настолько редко его видит, что пока так и не привыкла. 
Эльга могла бы терпеть, но дела, в которые ввязывал Дика его друг, очень ее тревожили. Муж ничего не рассказывал, но женское сердце трудно обмануть. Эльга видела этого друга несколько раз, мельком. Его черты лица прочно засели в памяти, а недавно начались  кошмары… 
Не в силах больше противостоять своим предчувствиям, Эльга собрала детей, взяла самое необходимое, все небольшие сбережения, и ушла из этого дома навсегда. 
***
Дело опять не выгорело, но Кром сказал, что новое точно будет прибыльным. А пока надо «залечь на дно». Жаль, что Эльга ушла, но Дик обязательно найдет ее, как только разбогатеет. Она поймет, что была не права, они купят большой дом, старшего определят учиться в самую престижную школу, главное – чтобы новое дельце срослось. Просто надо потерпеть, удача никуда не денется. Да и то хорошо, что с уходом Эльги Кром стал не такой нервный. Не любит баб, что с него возьмешь. Для нормального мужика дело превыше всего. 
Эльга… без нее плохо. Как только склеится хорошее дельце, разбежаться с Кромом в разные стороны. А Эльга – она умная, поймет. Главное, будет свой дом большой, старший выучится на важного адвоката, или еще кого. Просто надо потерпеть, и все будет.
***
Тэд слонялся по торговым рядам без дела. Сегодня ему двенадцать, дома будет праздничный ужин, главная задача Тэда – не мешать приготовлениям. Вдруг взгляд выцепил что-то знакомое. Навстречу ему шел отец! Тэд столько лет высматривал знакомые черты в прохожих, он привык искать его… и теперь нашел. Мужчина заметил на себе взгляд подростка и замер, словно оглушенный. 

- А я тебя сразу узнал, ты совсем не изменился, - Тэд глупо улыбался отцу. 
Дик смотрел на сына, узнавая в нем черты своего отца, немного матери, и даже Эльги. Нашел. Жаль, что по-прежнему на мели. Кром разозлится, но как от него скрыть, что Господь смилостивился и вернул ему семью? 
Тысячи мыслей крутились в голове Дика, зарождались новые планы, было трудно поверить в это счастье. 
- Мамка-то как?
- Хорошо. 
Тэд смутился, затем показал рукой на начало рыбного ряда. Дик с трудом узнал в молодой цветущей женщине с младенцем на руках свою бывшую жену. Она весело обсуждала что-то с крепким мужчиной, и не надо быть большим умником, чтобы понять, что это счастливая семейная пара. 

Мир рухнул. Эльга не будет ждать большого дома, не будет ждать его, Дика. Возможно, большой дом у нее уже есть, судя по ее одежде и одежде ее муженька.

Тэд смотрел на отца. Что он знает о жизни с отчимом? Каково это, быть чужими в доме, где живет твоя мать? Нет, мать делает все для того, чтобы они с сестрой жили хорошо. Но кроме матери их никто не любит в этом доме, их только вежливо терпят, из-за матери. 

- Скажи…
 Тэд запнулся, но все же выдохнул:
- Скажи, почему вы с мамой не смогли так же? 
Дик что-то неопределенно промычал, отвернулся и зашагал прочь.  Все равно бы Крому не понравилось. Ничего, вот выгорит дельце, купит он себе дом и заберет сына.
Только бы срослось.

----------


## marina0setrova

*Про Феечку

История третья

Часть первая*



Где-то далеко, в теплом-теплом море, есть небольшой остров. Круглый год остров пестрит яркими красками невероятных цветов: деревья, кустарники, всякая растительность словно соревнуются друг с другом, пытаясь поразить ценителей красоты своим великолепием.

Люди, живущие на этом острове, очень любят свой маленький мир. Вы не найдете здесь мусора, обломанных веток, неаккуратности и запустения. Если разрушительный ураган похозяйничает на острове, после его ухода жители сразу начинают наводить порядок, создавая новую красоту.

Островитяне славятся на весь мир своим умением выращивать цветы. Каждый день от маленькой пристани отходит небольшой теплоход, загруженный горшочками, контейнерами, коробками с цветами. Этот груз терпеливо ждут цветоводы со всех уголков земного шара, многие из них даже приезжают сюда для того, чтобы постичь искусство островитян.

И все же не цветы являются главным чудом острова. Хотя об этом почти никто не знает,  будет честным признать, что намного чудеснее тот факт, что на острове проживает маленькая Феечка.  Ее хрустальный замок скрыт от людских глаз, сама она никогда не показывается островитянам. Феечку  куда больше устраивает ходить невидимой по белоснежным дорожкам, удивляясь новым открытиям талантливых садовников.

Живет на этом острове Феечка уже тысячу лет, или даже больше. Но она совсем не старая (она ведь не ведьма и не Баба Яга). Каждый новый день Феечка радуется миру, солнцу, людям, красоте… и от того остается ребенком, маленькой девочкой. Феечка умеет переноситься в пространстве со скоростью солнечного лучика, она много путешествует, и всегда находит повод для радости. А еще Феечка очень любит людей, ведь их руками создаются настоящие шедевры. Люди смертны, но самые лучшие творения своих гениев они бережно сохраняют столетиями. Феечка подолгу задерживается в музеях, библиотеках, консерваториях…

Стоит ли говорить о том, что вам не найти более тонкого ценителя искусства, чем эта маленькая волшебница. Не имея привычки показываться людям на глаза,  Феечка все же знакомится с некоторыми талантливыми художниками, музыкантами, поэтами лично. В беседах с этими необычными людьми Феечка учится смотреть на мир по-иному, а иногда и сама чему-то учит начинающих мастеров, или просто вдохновляет, что тоже очень важно.

Если бы наш мир был так совершенен, как хотелось бы, если бы все жители планеты были так же прилежны и трудолюбивы, как островитяне… Феечка, желающая видеть только прекрасное, все же совсем не глупое создание. Иногда она сталкивалась с такими вещами, от которых ей становилось горько. Возвращаясь в такие дни в свой замок, девочка плакала, и никто не мог ее утешить (да и некому было).  На остров наползали серые тучи, начинались затяжные дожди. Некоторые цветы, не привыкшие к такому климату, погибали. Остальные начинали болеть. Островитяне натягивали тенты, включали обогреватели, яркие лампы… как-то так, иногда и без ураганов там было трудно.

Так случалось время от времени, но не на этот раз.

Не знаю точно, что послужило причиной, но маленькая Феечка в очень подавленном состоянии просидела у небольшого горного ручья целый день до темноты, а потом взметнула ввысь маленький звездочкой. И вот уже почти год замок на острове остается пустым. Уже год как на острове нет никаких природных сюрпризов: солнечные дни сменяются чередой, всегда тепло, только легкий ветерок покачивает головки цветов.

Что случилось с Феечкой, спросите вы? И, возможно, подумаете, что наконец-то островитяне могут спокойно разводить цветы, добиваясь новых невероятных сочетаний цветов и ароматов?

Про Феечку расскажу позже. А сейчас немного о цветах. С полгода назад появились первые разговоры о том, что кто-то начал подделывать фирменную марку цветоводов Теплого острова. Да-да! Упаковка точь-в-точь как раньше, сорта вроде те же… Человек неопытный не заметит никакой разницы. Но знающие люди заподозрили обман: оттенки поблекли, букет ароматов упростился, форма цветов стала менее изящной.

В дело вмешалась полиция. В ходе расследования было установлено, что никаких подделок не существует. С некоторых пор как островитяне не стараются, прежнего качества добиться не получается. Кое-кто даже решил попробовать искусственно создать критические условия: цветы затеняли, заливали (как когда-то во время затяжных холодных дождей),  - от этого становилось только хуже. И уже сегодня жители острова готовы признать, что заниматься цветами стало невыгодно. Все дружно взялись искать выход из надвигающегося экономического кризиса, на том их и оставим, не будем мешать.

*Часть вторая*

- Ненавижу!

Массивная каменная столешница рухнула, подмяв резные ножки.

- Ненавижу!!

Мраморный пол покрылся сетью трещин.

- Ненавижу!!!

Массивная люстра задрожала, готовая обрушиться в любое мгновение.

В комнату вползла огромная черепаха. Качая  уродливой головой, черепаха проворчала:

 - И правильно, иного они не заслуживают.

Старая черная ведьма уставилась на черепаху единственным глазом. Помолчала, стиснув узкие губы, а потом ехидно спросила:

- С чего это ты так заговорила?

Черепаха вытягивала голову, превращаясь в змею… Медленно обвивая тело ведьмы,  змея прошипела ей в лицо:

- А разве я когда-то говорила иначе? Животные! Они всегда были и остаются животными! Они калечат, убивают друг-друга,  они ведут себя непристойно, они красоты не понимают, им за счастье поругание над прекрасным, они алчные, жаждут только удовольствий и всегда им мало… Хоть теперь ты это поняла.

Змея рассыпалась, обратившись тут же черным зеркалом, в котором старая  ведьма увидела свое уродливое отражение.

 - Они уничтожат друг друга,  - вздохнула ведьма. В ее голосе были слышны нотки сожаления.

 - И тебе не надо будет больше о  них заботиться, ты навсегда останешься со мной, - проговорила черная птица в зеркале.

 - А что тогда я буду делать? Зачем Я тогда? – образ ведьмы задрожал, превращаясь в маленького черного котенка.

 - Придумаешь себе какое-нибудь другое занятие, - мама-кошка нежно вылизывала дочурку.

Удивительно, но под маминым язычком черная шерстка светлела.  Когда котенок уснул, убаюканный маминой лаской, он был уже совершенно рыжим.

*Часть третья, заключительная*
Феечка сидела на концерте знаменитой певицы. Когда-то своим талантом эта певица просто влюбила в себя маленькую волшебницу. Нет, она и сейчас великолепно владела голосом. Но внешний вид ее производил удручающее впечатление. Старое рыхлое тело было оголено невероятно. Сотрясая животом, певица кокетливо передвигалась по сцене, пытаясь понравиться публике. Среди сидящих в зале так же хватало убогих, открывших максимально все, что на протяжении последних столетий показывать считалось крайне неприличным. «Это просто такая мода, - успокаивала себя Феечка, - она скоро пройдет».

Феечка вернулась. Нет, мир не изменился. Поводов для огорчения хватало. Но ведь пока есть Мастера, создающие Шедевры, пока есть дети, мечтающие стать Мастерами, пока есть ценители Прекрасного, она должна быть здесь. И кто сказал, что будет легко?

В замке ее ждал невероятный пирог с изюмом, заботливо постряпанный мамой в дорогу. Удивительная у Феечки мама: никогда не спорит, всегда вроде соглашается… и всегда умеет вернуть маленькой волшебнице себя.

Как вы поняли, когда маленькой волшебнице становится совсем-совсем плохо, она летит к своей маме. Это невероятно далеко, путешествие занимает много времени. Но только там потерявшаяся волшебница опять становится Феечкой. Маленькой лучезарной девочкой, готовой поддержать огонек надежды в каждом ищущем Красоту.

Пожалуй, история будет не законченной без новостей с острова. Рассказываю: на днях жители острова наблюдали в ночном небе северное сияние. Явление это невозможное для данных широт. Но оно было. На следующее утро островитяне устроили большой праздник, они решили, что это сияние было знамением, и что теперь их жизнь наладится. Возможно, так и будет!

----------


## Микеланджело

Интересно

----------


## Litera

Про Феечку понравилось.

----------


## Евгения 71

Здравствуйте! На этом разделе я впервые,увидела,что сюда выставляют приснившиеся сны,и хотела поделиться тоже сном моего мужа,он тоже не удержался и решил это выложить на бумаге,и ему хотелось бы знать мнение других людей,оцените пожалуйста. Все что написано,это полностью сон,ничего придуманного.
                                                             СОН.

                                                        ПРОЛОГ.
     С работы я вернулся как обычно около девяти часов утра. На улице осталась промозглая слякоть, серость и холод. А что вы хотите? На дворе поздний октябрь. А в этом году, как назло, хорошей погоды один- два дня и обчелся. Ремонт в квартире был близок к завершению. Оставалось доклеить обои в коридоре. Точнее одинокий прямоугольник, сиротливо выделяющийся  на левой стене. Страшно хотелось спать. «Ладно,- подумал я, - посплю пару часиков». И провалился в небытие. Спалось плохо. Проснулся с головной болью и совсем без настроения. Выйдя из  комнаты , машинально отменил, что в коридоре ничего не изменилось. Так же одиноко глядел на меня недоклеенный  прямоугольник  обоев в стене. Жалко. Но не смертельно. Как – нибудь доклеим.
      Зашел на кухню. Моя любимая жена - её, кстати, как и меня зовут Женя и сын Славик накрывали на стол. Есть совсем не хотелось.
Выглянул в окно. Вроде бы сквозь тучи робко пробивается солнышко. Да и ветер утих.  
- Давайте поедем на дачу, подышим свежим воздухом - попросил я семью.- что то дома сидеть совсем не хочется. 
          И сам удивился своим словам. Я ведь по натуре лежебока и уговорить меня куда-либо выехать большая проблема. Я тут я сам…
Все радостно поддержали мою идею. Не долго думая , собрали сумку, прыгнули в машину и через полчаса уже подъезжали к нашей даче.
Пейзаж, конечно, удручающий: облетевшая листва на деревьях, пожухлая трава. Ничто не вселяло оптимизма. Да, но лучше все- таки, чем сидеть в четырех стенах. К тому же внутри меня точил какой-то червячок. Было какое-то шестое чувство, что мне надо было сюда приехать.  Зачем? Да я и сам толком не мог понять. Ладно, поживем- увидим.
Перекусили взятыми с собой продуктами. Как всегда вкусно. У меня даже немного приподнялось настроение. Женя налила чай. Отхлебнул. Горячо. Не очень  люблю такой.
-Пойду- поброжу немного, хотите- догоняйте. 
          Никто не был против. 
- Сейчас, уберем со стола. Ты где будешь? - спросила Женя. 
- Да так поблизости : поброжу по берегу реки, по улицам. Хорошо: тихо, никого нет. И пошел в сторону реки. В голову почему-то постоянно лез недоклеенный кусок обоев. Надоел.

                                        ПЕРВАЯ  ЧАСТЬ.

        Я не заметил, как оказался около какого-то полутораэтажного дачного домика. Дом как дом. На вид лет тридцать. Сложен из простого красного кирпича. Обыкновенные деревянные некрашеные рамы. Старая шиферная крыша. По бокам домика растут несколько фруктовых деревьев. Такое ощущение, что хозяева не появлялись тут несколько месяцев. Где-то я его уже видел. Какой-то знакомый, даже родной. Но откуда такое впечатление? Да-да! Это тот самый дом, который  я неоднократно видел во снах. Это был мой дом, моя вторая дача, которую я никак не мог найти. Странно. Бывает же такое. Интересно, чей же это участок? И почему мне кажется, что у меня с ним столько общего?
«Ничего странного, мой друг. Я рад, что вы все-таки смогли найтись»- вдруг раздался голос сзади меня. 
         От неожиданности я вздрогнул и резко обернулся. Передо мной стоял невысокий мужчина лет сорока и улыбался обезоруживающей улыбкой.      «    «Оригинально одет- подумал я – как-то несовременно, не по-нашему». 
- Вы кто? Откуда вы тут появились? И что значит смог найтись? Я вроде бы не терялся- спросил я. 
         Незнакомец коротко улыбнулся. 
- Всему своё время. Память- это такая штука -  теряется быстро, а вспомнить потом минувшее ох как непросто. Кстати, извините, что не представился. Я хранитель. И должен вас немного ввести в курс дела.  А так же кое-что вам передать. 
          С этими словами незнакомец протянул мне неизвестно откуда взявшуюся шкатулку. Небольшую такую, невзрачную, но симпатичную. 
- Что это?- спросил я.
- Это ваше- ответил мужчина.
- Мое?- только и смог ответить я- Я ничего не понимаю. Как может быть моею вещь, которую я никогда не видел в глаза?
- А это с какой стороны посмотреть - ухмыльнулся незнакомец - вы еще скажите, что ни разу не видели свою дачу. И он показал рукой в сторону стоявшего рядом дома.  «Я же вам говорю - время и память странные штуки. Вы потом все поймете. Заходите, не стесняйтесь, вспоминайте».
- Вспоминайте что?- машинально спросил я, оглядываясь на дом. Мне никто не ответил. Я оглянулся. Никого. Совсем никого. 
«Напасть какая-то». Я помотал головой. Недоспал, что - ли? Надо завязывать работать через сутки. И тут я чуть не упал. Шкатулка. Она все так же была у меня в руках. Не понял… Что же это было? Шкатулка закрыта на какой то мудреный замок. Не открывается. Сверху оттиск в виде двуглавого черного дракона. Красиво.
         Я погладил изображение. Головы дракона внезапно пришил в движение, поворачивая ко мне свои пасти. И… шкатулка открылась. Я уже устал удивляться. Готов был увидеть внутри чуть ли не папу римского. Но внутри оказался сложенный вдвое обыкновенный листок бумаги  формата А-4.  И всё.
        Мдаа… Ладно, посмотрим, хранитель, что там написано. Интересно. Договор права собственности. Печати, подпись. Так-так. На такой-то садовый участок, расположенный там-то, там-то. Я даже не поднял головы, что бы сверить написанное и цифрами на этом загадочном дом. Я ЗНАЛ, что это именно ТОТ дом. И кому же дано такое право. Ну да- мне. Ерунда какая-то. И когда же я совершил такую сделку? Даа. Получается сегодня.
Ладно. Раз бумага есть- имею право зайти. По крайней мере, если это чья-то шутка, посмеёмся потом вместе.
       Стараясь почему-то не шуметь, я подошел к калитке, толкнул её. Не заперто. Зашел во двор и, практически ничего не соображая, подошел к входной двери. Закрыто. Ну, слава небесам. На этом розыгрыш закончен. Пора домой. Да и семья заждалась. Однако, что это под дверной ручкой? 
      -Никакой оригинальности - улыбнулся я, увидев знакомый оттиск драконьих голов.
      Дверь открылась,  даже не скрипнув. С трепетом я переступил через порог. Да, определённо я уже это видел. Но где? Моему взору открылась донельзя простая и знакомая комната. Стиль 70-х годов двадцатого века. Вдоль стены стоит светло коричневый сервант, в котором хаотично расставлена немногочисленная посуда среди которой лежат неброские безделушки. Два деревянных стула, небольшой круглый столик цвета серванта.  На столе стоит то - ли кувшин, то - ли бутыль - сразу и не разберешь. На стене большое овальное зеркало.  Как я  выгляжу? Растерянный мужик с воспаленными глазами. Да, надо больше спать. Кстати, а вот и кровать времен моей бабушки и тремя шикарными подушками, сложенными стопочкой и накрытыми тюлевой накидкой. Бабушка… как я любил спать на твоей заботливо приготовленной для меня постели. Как давно это было…
        А это что? У дальней стены посредине, не сильно вписываясь в общий интерьер, стояло кресло. Ну как кресло. Большой деревянный резной табурет с шикарной, изогнутой, витиеватой спинкой с непонятным узором уходящим в небо, с массивными подлокотниками в форме двух ладей. Даже подставка для ног имеется. Так и хочется сесть. Удобно, но как-то не от мира сего.
       Мужик, хранитель, ты куда исчез? Объясни хоть что-нибудь!
Нет, надо выйти на свежий воздух, покурить, собраться с мыслями. И в какую же историю я попал? Что это вообще такое?
Вышел на порожки. С наслаждением затянулся.
- Жень, и что ты делаешь на чужой даче? Мы  тебя совсем потеряли.
От неожиданности я вздрогнул и выронил сигарету. Черт, совсем забыл о своей семье. Около калитки стояла Женя со Славиком.
- Я, может и сошел с ума, но идите сюда, помогите мне кое в чём разобраться - попросил я.
       Мы зашли в дом. По пути я сбивчиво рассказал о своих приключениях. Жена недоверчиво смотрела на меня. Сыну наоборот, очень понравилась история с дракончиками. Я показал им документ, оставленный мне хранителем. 
- Это шутка?- спросила Женя.
- Я не знаю - ответил я и в изнеможении откинулся в кресле – думай сама.
- Папа, смотри, какой необычный стакан - отозвался сын, протягивая мне какой-то предмет, извлечённый им с полки серванта.
- Поставь на место - строго сказала Женя – это же чужое, вдруг разобьёшь?
Фужер и правда был необычный. Тяжелый по весу, непрозрачный, с вырезанными по кругу непонятными символами. Явно не из стекла. Скорее напоминал кубок из древних сказаний.
- Не разобьется – машинально ответил я. И тут почувствовал, что страшно хочу пить, во рту скреблись тысячи кошек, пересыпались тонны песка.
- Сына, а что в кувшине? 
- Пап, в каком?
- На столе стоит.
- Пап, это вроде какая-то бутылка или банка. Да в ней что-то есть. На - посмотри.
Сын подал мне емкость.
-  Жень, ты что, собираешься это пить. А вдруг какая-нибудь гадость, да и скорее всего пропавшая.
- Сейчас узнаю - сказал я наливая в кубок густую темно красную жидкость.
- Пахнет неплохо. Яблоко, персик - и сделал большой глоток.
В глазах помутнело. Я потерял слух и зрение. Потом тишина…

                                    ВТОРАЯ ЧАСТЬ.

- С возвращением, ваше величество!
          Не понял.  Кругом взволнованный шепот. Прислушался.
- Ему надо время, чтобы прийти в себя после перемещения. Его слишком долго не было. Скоро всё будет в порядке.
Интересно, это о ком? 
       Открыл глаза.  Сидел я в том же кресле. Но находилось оно совсем не в том домике, который волею судьбы стал моим. Перед моими глазами открылся огромный зал, залитый ярким золотисто- изумрудным светом. Ряд больших овальных окон, обрамленных тяжелыми, свисающими с обеих сторон темно- зелеными шторами, высокий арочный потолок, инкрустированный сочными мозаичными рисунками. Я присмотрелся. Как красиво: океаны, леса, какие- то диковинные животные. Все было так правдоподобно, что казалось, находилось внутри зала. Неописуемая красота.
           И тут я увидел стоящих недалеко от меня людей. Их было немного - человек десять. Мужчины и женщины. Поразила их одежда. На первый взгляд,  довольно простая - без каких- либо излишеств. Но в тоже время, сразу бросалось в глаза, что одежда подобрана со вкусом, подобрана каждому человеку индивидуально. Мужчины были одеты в красивые, не стесняющие движений рубахи: широкие вороты, свободные рукава. Такого же покроя брюки. На ногах добротные сапоги: а-ля 16-й век. Все это венчали плащи. Цвета самые разнообразные. Но, что бросалось в глаза - отсутствие черного. Стильно, красиво. Туалеты женщин можно описать одним предложением : это невозможно описать словами. Немыслимое буйство красок, оттенков и стилей. И не разу не повторяющихся. Как это может быть? Не знаю… 
      Вид, наверное, у меня был довольно глупый и растерянный. Но я, правда, находился в полном шоке.
Вперед вышел мужчина лет сорока, одетый в светло- пурпурный костюм. Где- то я его уже видел…
- С возвращение, ваше величество – обратился он ко мне и расплылся в улыбке.
- Да-да – только и смог ответить я – Спасибо.
Встал с кресла. Ноги слушались плохо.
- Как дела?
Толпа рассмеялась. «Заговорил, ну теперь дело пойдет на поправку!».
- Разрешите представиться, хотя мы уже и виделись – обратился ко мне стоящий впереди мужчина – ваш хранитель Кронос.
      И тут я его узнал. Тот самый, кто передал мне шкатулку перед домом, тот самый, который говорил пространные слова о времени и памяти. Но как- то он изменился, что- то неуловимое в нем было не так.
-  Мы прошлый раз не договорили, так как время тогда еще не пришло - сказал Кронос – Сейчас я в двух словах введу вас в курс дела. А то смотрю вы на грани умопомешательства. Просто слушайте…
      И Кронос поведал мне историю, достойную отдельного рассказа.
А дело, по его словам было так: наш мир (ха-ха – я уже говорю наш) находится в параллельной другим мирам реальности. Проживает в нем порядка 250 человек и «других» существ. Правит им король ( ну по приветствию, видимо, я). Смысл нашего мира заключается в поддержании баланса между мирами. Иногда в каком- нибудь  месте происходят негативные возмущения, которые волнами распространяются по всем реальностям. Миры лихорадит, они начинают меняться и часто не в лучшую сторону. И тогда в процесс вмешивается наш король. Между всеми мирами существуют порталы перехода. Избранные имеют право перехода между реальностями. В первую очередь король. Только он может влиять на ход событий в мирах и в этом есть предназначение короля. Как он это делает – никто не знает, так как существует маленький побочный эффект. По возвращении король практически ничего не помнит. Память блокирует  даже  воспоминание о реальной жизни. Для этого при короле всегда находится особый придворный – хранитель (Кронос поклонился), в обязанность которого входит сопровождать короля в иных мирах и по его возвращению домой помочь адаптироваться дома.
- И долго я отсутствовал?- спросил я.
- Не очень - ответил Кронос- пятьдесят четыре года. И засмеялся, увидев выражение моего лица. Время в нашем мире течет совсем по - другому. Да и посещения других реальностей не в счет.
      Голова шла кругом от нахлынувшей на меня информации. Я встал и нетвердой походкой подошел к стоящим поодаль людям. Что - то в них было не так…  Слегка смуглая кожа, красивые открытые взгляды. Да - глаза. Большие, добрые. Но не такие , как у обычных людей. Желтоватая поволока вместо белка и зрачки. Вертикальные , резко выделяющиеся на общем фоне глаз и глубокие, как омут. Кронос внимательно наблюдал за мной.
- Да, мы не совсем люди в земном понимании. Наша раса гораздо, гораздо древнее. Наша реальность существовала, когда жизни на Земле еще не было и в проекте. Это надо будет со временем вспомнить, ваше величество. Понимаю, что вам сейчас в это трудно поверить. Но со временем все вернется на круги своя. Терпение.
   Я подошел к своим придворным. На меня смотрели открытые, добрые, радостные лица.
-  Ну добрый день, как вы тут без меня?- сморозил я очередную глупость - вы меня извините, придворный этикет я не помню.
Народ рассмеялся.
- Да вы что, ваше величество, какой этикет, вы всегда такой.
- Какой? - обиделся я – глупый?
Все смеялись от души.
- Да нет, не обижайтесь, простой.
Я тоже облегченно рассмеялся.
- Вы не поверите, но скажите, как меня зовут в этом мире, я совсем этого не помню. А то все ваше величество, да ваше величество.
Все вдруг резко стали серьезными и отступили на несколько шагов, оставив впереди Кроноса. Тот начал говорить, склонив голову в легком уважительном поклоне.
- Ваши подданные немного неправильно выразились насчет этикета. Он, конечно существует. Не такой строгий, как вы можете его представить по земным книгам о королях и царях. Но он есть. Есть и некоторые табу, которые нельзя нарушать. Одно из них это вы. Имя ваше Евгений. Оно как в нашем мире, так и в других мирах не меняется. Но это имя - только для самых близких для вас. Для подданных обращение к вам одно: ваше величество и никак иначе. Привыкайте.
- Понял – ответил я смущенно – да ладно, все- таки, как тут без меня?
Все наперебой стали рассказывать новости за последние полвека. Из общего гомона я понял, что все довольно не плохо:  Какие -то урсы иногда досаждают, но с моим возвращением все наладиться быстро, что были созданы порталы еще с десятком или больше новых реальностей, что лес зеленый, а озера прозрачные, горы высокие, а снег чистый как никогда раньше и еще с пару сотен всяких разных незначительных новостей. Всех печалит, что моя личная собачка очень загрустила без меня и убежала жить в горы, заявив, что вернется только по моему возвращению.
-Так у меня есть говорящая собачка? – спросил я Кроноса.
-Ну да, песик, вы его так называете. Кстати зовут его Эл. Увидите - не ошибетесь, сразу узнаете. И хитро прищурил глаз. Все от души веселились.
Я прошелся по залу. В теле была какая- то возвышенная легкость. Не обременял торчащий последнее время на Земле животик, шаг был твердым и пружинистым. Коснулся подбородка. Вот так история – я ношу бороду?
- А где я могу на себя посмотреть?- спросил проходящую мимо девушку.
- Ой, совсем забыли - смутилась она – направо, около окна. И показала рукой в ближний правый угол. Приличное зеркало в четверть стены. Как сам не заметил?
       Из зеркала на меня смотрел одетый в абсолютно черную одежду подтянутый, строгий вельможа лет сорока- сорока пяти, черноволосый, с легкой проседью с левой стороны головы. Слегка волнистые волосы струились на плечи. Аккуратная небольшая бородка. Ну что ж, мне идет…  Надо привыкать к новой - старой внешности. Сколько же мне лет?
- По нашим меркам лет тридцать - отозвался Кронос, внимательно наблюдавший за мной со стороны – извините, ваше величество, вы разговаривали сами с собой вслух. Ну а по меркам миров…  В общем я старше вас на несколько миров. Сейчас объяснять не буду, сами скоро все вспомните.
- Ладно, вспомню – ответил я – Кстати, я в черном , и этот цвет я больше ни у кого не видел, почему?
- Это ваш цвет – просто ответил Кронос – для остальных, кроме вашего наследника  это тоже табу.
- Понял, а что я делал на Земле? Что там случилось? Почему я был там так долго?
Кронос просветлел.
- О!!! Это совсем другая история! И я остановлюсь на ней отдельно. Никаких значимых возмущений на Земле не было. Но дело в том, что по законам Элии – это, кстати, наш мир – король должен найти свою семью в другой реальности. Вот вы пятьдесят четыре года  назад отправились странствовать в свое самое значимое путешествие. Были много где. И, в конце – концов, осели на Земле, где прожили земную жизнь с самого начала.
- Да, да – прервал я Кроноса – я все понял. Но я ведь переместился, а мои жена и сын остались там! Мне надо за ними вернуться! Сколько времени прошло, меня они совсем потеряли!
- Терпение, ваше величество. На Земле не прошло еще и пару секунд с вашего возвращения домой. В жилах вашего наследника течет ваша кровь. Он интуитивно поймет, что надо делать и скоро ваша семья присоединиться к нам. Я надеюсь - кубок перемещения вы с собой не захватили? Без него первый раз на Эллию не попадешь никак!
- Да вроде нет.
-Ну, тогда подождем. А пока привыкайте к своему дому, отдыхайте. Придворные оповестят о прибытии королевской четы.
         Делать было нечего. Хуже всего ждать и догонять. Я подошел к открытому окну. Да… За окном было на что посмотреть. Бескрайнее буйство зелени. Бесконечный изумрудный лес простирался за горизонт.  Небольшие холмы, на одном из которых обосновался мой замок, постепенно, ближе к горизонту, вздымались вверх, переходя в величественные горы. Верхушки гор окаймляли окладистые снежные шапки, искрящиеся под лучами желто – зеленого солнца. Воздух был приятно свеж и чист. Лучи солнца озорливо бегали по лицу, приятно согревая кожу. Солнце было не Земным. Это точно. Цвет. Желто – зеленоватый. Лучи, падая на предметы,  рассыпались золотистыми искрами, окрашивая все в непередаваемые по красоте цвета.
Легкий ветерок прошелся по лесу, перебирая каждый листочек. Деревья отозвались таинственным шепотом, заигрывая со мной изумрудными солнечными зайчиками. Хорошо.
- Это не Солнце – сказал я Кроносу – показывая на звезду.
- Я бы сказал, что это даже не та вселенная, в которой находится Солнце – ответил хранитель – это даже другая реальность.
- Далеко до Солнца?
- С какой стороны посмотреть: может шаг, а может и вечность. Как пойдешь, во что поверишь.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Евгения 71

ТРЕТЬЯ  ЧАСТЬ.

       В это время в той части зала, где находился трон, я услышал шум.
«Где я, где мой папа?» - услышал я голос сына.
- Ну вот и ваша семья прибывает – сказал Кронос – идемте быстрее.
«Мама, ты пришла!» - снова услышал я сына – « А папы нет!».
       Я метнулся к трону. Народ  почтительно расступился.
- Славочка, Женечка! Я тут!
       У трона растеряно стояла моя семья, боязливо прижавшись к стене. Они были в той же одежде, что и на Земле. Но с первого взгляда было видно, что внешние изменения их уже коснулись. Это уже были жители Эллии. Ошибиться было невозможно. Кожа посмуглела, про глаза я уже не говорю.
Я обнял своих родных.
- Не бойтесь ничего, все нормально. Это я – Женя, не удивляйтесь ничему, скоро все поймете.
    Сын смотрел  во все глаза то на меня, то на Женю, то на окружающих нас людей.
- Пап, это ты? Ну ты даешь. Я страшно перепугался, когда ты исчез. У мамы вообще истерика. А потом я вспомнил, что ты рассказал и начал понимать что к чему, что ты наткнулся на что- то необычное. И уговорил маму повторить все твои действия. 
- Мама боялась, была против. Но я знал, что она сразу пойдет за мной. Поэтому быстро сел на кресло и выпил из твоего бокала. И вот я тут.
Сын рассмеялся – «Сок правда вкусный».
     К разговору присоединилась смеющаяся и плачущая одновременно Женя.
- А что мне оставалось делать? Сын у нас такой непослушный.
Женя прижалась ко мне и навзрыд разрыдалась: «Где мы? Что с нами случилось? Почему ты стал таким?»
- Успокойся, присядь. Сына, иди сюда. Послушайте всю историю спокойно – попросил я – Кронос, друг мой, расскажи моей семье все, что я сам узнал совсем недавно. У тебя это так хорошо получается.
- Это моя работа и обязанность – ухмыльнулся вельможа.
 - Ваше величество, ваше высочество – обратился Кронос к моим путешественникам -  уделите мне некоторое время и многое вам станет понятно. Если что будет непонятно – спрашивайте, перебивайте меня – постараюсь объяснить.
Глаза сына очередной раз округлились.
- Ваше… Пап, ты че король, что ли?
- Слушай, слушай – я сам в шоке…
Еще час ушел на пересказывание истории моей семье. Никто не перебивал. Женя почти успокоилась и  только ошалело хлопала ресницами. Славик впитывал информацию, как пересохшая губка. Глаза его горели, как два ярких факела. Я тоже почерпнул много нового, что первый раз, скорее всего, прошло мимо моих ушей.
Рассказ Кронос закончил в полной тишине. 
- И что, никакого возврата назад?- спросила Женя – там же остались наш дом, машина, родственники…
- Ваше величество – обратился к ней хранитель – вас выбрал король, вы выбрали его. Так было предначертано судьбой. Что – то приходится терять, чтобы что – то найти. Поверьте, все не так уж и страшно. Родственников можно будет навестить, портал ведь не закрыт навсегда. Все в наших силах.
И он улыбнулся Жене. Она ответила робкой улыбкой.
      Сын в это время носился по замку. Да тут было на что посмотреть.
- Пап, ты видел? В той комнате тоже портал. А что это за шар на подставке? А почему солнце такое зеленое? А что за горами? А что за рисунки на потолке?
- Сын, я сам толком ничего не знаю, спроси Кроноса.
              К нам подошла девушка, одетая в золотистую мантию.
-Разрешите представиться , я Авия- обратилась девушка к Жене - Ваше величество, я помогу вам ориентироваться во дворце и первое время освоится в новом для вас мире. Давайте пройдем в гардеробную – выберите для себя и сына одежду. Вам наряды понравятся, поверьте мне. Моя семья удалилась вслед за Авией.
- Кронос, что-то от всех событий у меня разыгрался  зверский аппетит. Не пора ли перекусить?
- Ваше величество, все уже давно готово. Ждем вашу семью.
Ждать пришлось долго… Целых полчаса. Но это того стоило. Из боковой двери вышли… Да, моя семья. Я присел от восторга. Женя в неописуемой красоты светло кремовом платье с воздушно ажурной короной на голове. Сын, как истинный щеголь был одет в строгую изумрудно белую двойку, светлые, до колен сапожки. Сзади развевался иссиня черный плащ. Красота.
- Жень, ты смотрел за окно – воскликнула моя жена – лес, горы. А справа видел озеро? Какое оно синее и бездонное! Какая красота. Когда мы туда пойдем?
- Ваше величество – отозвалась Авия, вышедшая за моей семьей -  сейчас в честь вашего прибытия небольшой обед, после которого любой житель Эллии в вашем распоряжении. Мы с удовольствием покажем вам наш мир. Король в это время будет, к сожалению несколько занят. Дела государственные…
-Кронос, что за дела? – потянул я в сторону хранителя – почему я узнаю об этом последний?
Кронос улыбнулся: «Ваше величество, я подумал, что вы захотите побыть один, полетать над горами, осмотреться, прийти немного в себя».
-Ты как всегда прав, мой хранитель. Сам давно хотел сказать об этом. А на чем мы полетим? И куда?
-Ах да, совсем забыл сказать. Мы тут это… умеем сами летать, без каких- либо аппаратов. Вы не исключение. Ну обо всем по очереди. Сначала обед.
Мы все прошли в соседний зал. Посредине комнаты стоял «небольшой» овальный столик персон на пятьдесят.
-Ого – удивился я. Не так от размеров стола, как от того, что на нем находилось. Фрукты, овощи, разнообразные вазы с соблазнительным на вид содержимым, всевозможные торты, обилие разноцветных напитков поражало.
К нам подошла Авия.
-Ваши величества, ваше высочество, стол в честь вашего возвращения накрыт. Прошу вас отведать наши скромные блюда. Во время обеда вам будут представлены ваши подданные, чтобы вы смогли побыстрее всех знать.
Авия замешкалась.
-Что- то не так? – спросила Женя.
-Есть один маленький нюанс – сказала Авия, обращаясь к моей жене – Дело в том, что жители нашего мира употребляют только растительную пищу: ягоды, фрукты, овощи, грибы. Пьём только соки. Я знаю, что на Земле, откуда вы прибыли едят и животную пищу. Но у нас её просто нет. В нашем мире не принято есть себе подобных. Я тревожусь, что это может создать вам некоторое неудобство.
-О, милая Авия – ответила Женя – пусть это будет самым большим неудобством, которое нам предстоит пережить. Ко всему можно привыкнуть. А то, что вы пьете только соки – так это даже замечательно!
И мы все расселись за столом.
Согласно этикета, о котором сообщил Кронос королевская чета должна была располагаться посредине  большого овала, чтобы охватить взглядом большинство сидящих за столом. Справа и слева от нас, до начала закругления стола никто не сидел. Большинство людей располагались напротив королевских особ. Пусть так и будет. Мы сели. Налили бокалы.
- За возвращение короля, за его семью! – произнес тост Кронос.
Напиток был божественным. Не буду описывать вкусовые качества блюд – это просто непередаваемо. Грибные запеканки, разнообразные пудинги, салаты. Хотелось попробовать всё, но куда? Периодически сидящие за столом поднимались и произносили тосты. Кронос, пользуясь моментом, представлял говорившего. Обед проходил в непринужденной обстановке, что меня очень радовало.
Утолив немного голод,  я поднялся.
- Хочу выразить признательность кулинару, приготовившему столь восхитительные блюда. Могу я его увидеть?
Народ рассмеялся.
- Что-то не то сказал?
- Да что вы, ваше величество, все так. Мы рады, что блюда вам нравятся. Только кулинара мы представить вам не можем. По одной небольшой  причине. Его просто нет. Продукты дала нам природа. А к приготовлению блюд каждый из нас приложил свои силы. Такого понятия, как кухня у нас не существует. А приготовить что – нибудь – это просто. Берёшь, к примеру, фрукты, представляешь блюдо, которое ты хочешь из него сделать. И через мгновение это блюдо стоит перед тобой. Главное правильно всё представить. А от будет не вкусно.
- Вот это правильная кухня- рассмеялась Женя – а где вы берёте продукты?
- Как всегда, в лесу – послышался ответ с правой стороны стола.
- Понятно – ответила Женя – обязательно познакомлюсь с таким интересным лесом.
- Мы поможем, мы покажем – загалдели вокруг.
Обед продолжался.
Снова встал Кронос.
- Хочу представить вам нашего мастера порталов. Александр привстань, пожалуйста. 
В дальнем углу стола приподнялся стройный паренёк от силы на вид лет двадцати, одетый в неброский серебристо – фиолетовый костюм.
- Александр – просто представился он и покраснел.
Кронос улыбнулся.
- Александр не любит много разговаривать. Но, поверьте, без его светлой головы мы не имели возможности так просто перемещаться между мирами. До этого попасть в иное измерение было очень трудно. Приходилось тратить огромное количество сил для перехода, нередко наши странники терялись в иных мирах. Все изменилось, когда Александр смог договориться с лесом и тот показал точки перехода между реальностями. Да он сам все со временем вам расскажет и покажет.
У Славика горели глаза.
-Александр, ты покажешь мне, как делаются порталы? А научишь? Можно, мы сейчас пойдем все посмотрим?
Я не смог отказать сыну. И с общего одобрения молодежь убежала в лес.
Кушать я тоже уже не мог. Всего не попробуешь. Оставим дегустацию  на следующий раз. Женя с девушками о чём - то шептались поодаль от меня. Мужчины разбились на группы и явно обсуждали события сегодняшнего дня. В общем, все были довольны и находились в приподнятом настроении. Это хорошо.
-Кронос, я, наверное, пойду? – спросил я хранителя.
- Самое время, ваше величество.
Подошла Женя.
- Ну как ты?- спросила она – ту хорошо, да?
Я кивнул.
-Мы пойдем с девчонками, побродим по лесу, сходим на озеро?
- Конечно. Я тоже займусь делами.
Мы с Кроносом вышли на балкон. Перед нами расстилался бескрайний лес.
- Так как ты говоришь, все мы летаем? Научи?
- Это несложно. Представьте, что вы летите и … летите.
- И всё?
- И всё…
Я улыбнулся, закрыл глаза, протянул вперёд руки. Ничего не случилось.
-У меня не получается – сказал я. Мне никто не ответил. Я открыл глаза. Замок был далеко внизу. Невероятно. Так я полетел? Теперь с открытыми глазами я мысленно приказа себе опуститься вниз и камнем стал падать. «Не так быстро» сказал я сам себе. Скорость уменьшилась и я плавно приземлился на балкон, где все как же стоял Кронос.
- Совсем неплохо, ваше величество, учитывая, что у вас не было практики добрых полвека. Я теперь вынужден вас покинуть. Счастливо отдохнуть.
- И тебе хорошего отдыха, мой друг – сказал я и снова взмыл над замком. На высоте метров в сто я остановился. Солнце ласково гладило кожу. Легкий ветерок развевал плащ.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Евгения 71

ЧЕТВЁРТАЯ ЧАСТЬ.

           «А неплохо выбрано место для замка» - подумал я, осматривая окрестности. Невысокий холм, наверх которого стоял наш дом. Удобные спуски справа и спереди. Правая тропинка метров через триста разделялась на две дорожки. Более широкая вела к озеру. Другая, почти незаметная уходила в горы. Передний спуск просто вел в лес. Куда именно - из – за буйной зелени я не смог  разглядеть.
Развернувшись, я не спеша полетел над лесом. Удивительный лес. В нем точно перемешались столетия и эпохи. Вот коса огромных древних папоротников, взметнувших свои стволы на добрую сотню метров. За ними внезапно показалась берёзовая роща. А вот и хвойная тайга. Опять папоротники вперемежку с хвощами и кучей всевозможных кустарников. Вот показалась небольшая полянка на которой горели алым пламенем кусты роз. А вот и кухня. Я спустился в небольшой сад с плодовыми деревьями. Необычный сад. Рядом с яблоней и сливой росло дерево с бананами. За ним росло явно не Земное дерево. Продолговатые, мясистые, сочные оранжево золотистые плоды. Попробовал. Что – то среднее между персиком и ананасом.  А вот вообще диковинка. На одном кусте зрело не менее десяти абсолютно разных  плодов. «Ладно, попробую позже» - решил я и снова взлетел.
Этот раз я выбрал курс  на озеро. Садиться не стал. Просто пролетел низко над водой. Зачерпнул рукой. Приятная шелковистая, в меру тёплая, в меру холодная. Именно такую воду я и хотел потрогать. 
Поднялся выше. Недалеко в бухточке плескались Славик и Александр.  «Ребята подружились»- удовлетворённо подумал я и, помахав им рукой, полетел по направлению гор.
Расслабившись и предавшись размышлениям, я пролетел километров двадцать. Буйство красок и непрерывно меняющийся пейзаж не переставали удивлять. И что самое главное – мне всё это нравилось! Я был дома. Я как губка впитывал в себя новые, давно забытые впечатления. Я постепенно вспоминал себя. Отрывочные, не всегда четкие картинки. Тут я уже был раньше. Вот полянка на которой спрятан портал, переносящий на планету песков. А вот холмик с порталом в мир льда и снега. Это был мой первый переход. Наверное, с тех пор я не люблю зиму. Ну и замёрз же я тогда, блуждая среди торосов и айсбергов под пронизывающим ледяным ветром!
И снова лес: живой, мудрый, вечный.
Горы понемногу приближались. Обозначились две самые большие вершины, стали расти, как бы поднимаясь с колен. Местность начала подниматься вверх. Стали появляться каменистые прогалины.
Внезапно, краем глаза я увидел, что в меня со стороны одного лысого холма летит здоровая каменная глыба. За ней ещё одна, ещё…
Мне пришлось от них уворачиваться, так как встреча ничего хорошего не сулила. Что же это такое? Маневрируя, я спустился ниже. На склоне горы около входа в пещеру стояло с десяток здоровенных, серо коричневых тестообразных существ.  Бесформенные лица не выражали ничего кроме тупости и злобы. Существа с завидной быстротой поднимали с земли обломки скалы и методично, довольно прицельно запускали ими в меня. Обстрел становился все прицельнее и прицельнее. «Вот гады» - подумал я – «Что я им сделал?». Вспомнилось моё прибытие. Кто –то тогда сказал «урсы». Да, видимо это они и есть. 
Негодование закипало в груди. Идеально прекрасный мир и такое!!! Уворачиваясь от непрерывно сыплющихся на меня камней, я ринулся навстречу урсам. Обжигающая боль пронзила мою правую руку, полыхнула яркая вспышка. И внезапно я почувствовал, что моя ладонь сжимает какой – то предмет. Клинок. Узкий, длинный, излучающий нестерпимо яркий голубоватый свет. Направил меч в сторону неприятеля, выбрав одного из урсов. С кончика клинка слетела молния и ударила в грудь противника. Вспышка озарила окрестности. И урс рассыпался мелкими шариками. Еще трижды я бил мечом по неприятелю, превращая их в ничто, пока остальные не сообразили, что сражение оборачивается не в их пользу. Развернувшись урсы, как заправские пловцы нырнули в землю и растворились в ней. Стояла пронзительная тишина. Поле боя выдавали только четыре оплавленных  на земле круга.
 Я повис метрах в десяти над землёй, рассматривая обретённое мой оружие. Клинок тоже успокоился. По лезвию перестали бегать змейками молнии, цвет немного поблек. «Хороший ножичек, и в бою хорош, и пригодиться зелень пошинковать» - посмеялся про себя я – «Настоящее королевское оружие».
- Они всё – равно вернуться через некоторое время – раздался низкий голос сверху от меня.
Я вздрогнул от неожиданности, ловко перевернулся в воздухе, выставляя впереди себя меч. И чуть не выронил его. Надо мной парил настоящий дракон. Не очень большой: метров восемь- десять в длину, с зелено- коричневой с золотистым отливом чешуёй, роскошным, мощным хвостом, шикарными, метров по пять в размахе  крыльями и довольной, нахальной мордой.
-Привет, король, ты наконец- то вернулся – выдохнул дракон – сколько можно гулять по другим мирам, когда уже своим займешься? Жаль, не успел тебе на помощь. Хотя ты и сам неплохо справился.
Дракон явно меня отчитывал.
- Ты кто? – спросил я ошарашено.
- Ну вот, опять ничего не помнишь – сокрушился дракон – давай присядем, поговорим, а то в воздухе как – то неудобно.
Дракон грациозно приземлился на ближайшей поляне и тут же с наслаждением  растянулся. Я последовал за ним. Обошел вокруг дракона. Мощь и красота.
- Пойдет? – спросил дракон.
- Да, хорошая собачка – почему – то сказал я.
- Узнал, узнал!!! – закричал во всю глотку дракон – я знал, что ты меня быстро вспомнишь!
С деревьев посыпались листья, где – то в горах сошла лавина. Я  полностью оглох. Когда звон в голове прошел, я спросил дракона: « Так ты Эл, мой дракон?».
- Ну да, а кто же ещё! – дракон от восторга бил хвостом по земле. Я легонько подпрыгивал.
- Ну хватит, хватит – я подошел к дракону и потрепал его по мощной шее. Дракон прикрыл глаза и довольно зарычал.
-Как в старые, добрые времена – замурчал Эл – Полетели к озеру на наше любимое место? Садись на спину, покатаю.
Я не был против.
Летать на драконе, оказывается не такое простое занятие. Постоянно есть шанс слететь с  него. Ухватиться не за что. Ну а напор воздуха, как в аэродинамической трубе. Но наслаждение – не передать. Я перебрался поближе к голове и с облегчением ухватился за шею. Так – то лучше, да и удобнее. Вот на горизонте показалось наше озеро. Оно стремительно приближалось. Но Эл и не думал снижать скорость.
- Эл, ты чего? Тормози!!!
Дракон со смехом спикировал над водой и неожиданно нырнул. У меня перехватило дыхание. Неслись мы под водой как торпеда. Проплыв под водой метров двести мы внезапно вынырнули, взлетев над водой метров на пять и спланировали на прибрежную полосу небольшого острова. Промокший до нитки, я неловко сполз с дракона.
- Ну как?- спросил явно довольный собой Эл.
-Бодрит – ответил я – и это тебе нравится?
- Тебе тоже – рассмеялся Эл – сам же придумал, я сначала совсем не хотел, потом втянулся.
Мы блаженно растянулись на пляже. Белый, в меру теплый песок приятно грел тело. 
- Ну  как попутешествовал? – спросил Эл – очень долго тебя не было.
- Нормально – ответил я – был в одно реальности – Земля называется. Вернулся в наш мир с семьёй: жена, сын.
- Семья? Наконец – то!!! – восторгу Эла не было предела – теперь у нас нормальная страна, а  то всё король – одиночка, не правильно было. Все – таки ты меня послушался меня! Принц, наследник – замечательно!!! Полетели, познакомь меня с нами скорее!
Дракон сгорал от нетерпения, даже начал пускать клубы сизого дыма. Между рожками ( а они у него конечно были) проскакивали искры.
- Дай хоть немного обсохнуть – взмолился я – да и хочу тебя спросить про этих урсов. Кто они? Откуда взялись в нашем мире?  Почему они так разительно отличаются от нас?
- Ладно, слушай… - Эл удобно устроился под здоровенным дубом – как ты мне говорил, урсы не совсем живые существа. Это скорее воплощение энергетических негативных возмущений других реальностей. А наш мир плотно завязан с иными мирами и скорее всего является их прародителем. Поэтому, когда там что – то серьёзное случается, у нас появляются через некоторое время урсы. Мы их прогоняем, нет, не убиваем, это нам чуждо, да и ни к чему. А в том мире, откуда урсы пришли, становится лучше.
- Но я же  сегодня трёх уничтожил – удивился я.
- Нет, нет – уничтожил только отрицательную энергию, которую переносили урсы. А они сами живёхоньки. Жаль, что остальные убежали безнаказанно. Не исправил ты полностью обстановку в том мире. Ну да ладно, придут ещё – повеселимся…
Дракон мечтательно закрыл глаза и задумался.
- Почему замолчал?
- Да вспомнил, что ты хотел выяснить, откуда вообще появляются урсы, узнать их суть и сущность.  Не забудь,  когда соберешься в поход – я с тобой – ты обещал. – и дракон, как настоящая собачка, забил хвостом по земле.
- Пользуешься тем, что я ничего не помню – для вида сказал я – ладно, пойдём вместе. А скажи лучше, что это за меч был у меня, которым я дрался. И куда он исчез?
- Меч всевластия – Эл мечтательно прикрыл глаза – абсолютное оружие правителя. Этот меч находится в тебе, он одна сущность с тобой. Появляется, когда необходимо, имеет различные функции, какие именно никто толком не знает. Может созидать, может разрушать – всё зависит от ситуации. Появился он у тебя, когда ты нашел меня. Кронос говорит, что мы с тобой находимся в каком – то симбиозе. Король не может быть королём без дракона. Это как – то связано между собой. Как именно я так и не понял.
- А я тебя давно нашел? И где?
- На втором столетии своего правления. Где – то на переходе между двумя вселенными. У нас, драконов нет постоянного мира. Мы по своей сущности скорее энергия, чем существо. Чтобы материализоваться, нам нужен друг. Вот ты однажды меня нашел, забрал в этот мир, вырастил, стал моим другом.  И я материализовался. И буду с тобой, пока ты есть.
- Понятно… - глубокомысленно протянул я, хотя получил больше вопросов, чем ответов. Ну да ладно, со временем разберусь, насколько это возможно. – Ну что – полетели в замок? – поинтересовался Эл – ты уже обсох?
- Полетели, пока я совсем не запутался. Только я сам полечу. 
Второй раз за один день перелёт на драконе я бы не перенёс. Мы медленно приближались к замку. Дракон от нетерпения описывал вокруг меня немыслимые фигуры высшего пилотажа.
- Подожди меня на входе – попросил я Эла – Подготовлю своих к твоему появлению. И, приземлившись, вошел в замок с бокового входа.
Женю и Славика я нашел в банкетном зале. Стол был снова уставлен разнообразными произведениями кулинарного искусства.
- Пап, привет! – обрадовался сын, увидев меня – смотри, сколько тут мама всего наколдовала – тренируется! А ты где был? 
И не давая мне ответить, с видом знатока продолжал:
- А мы тут с Александром немного попрыгали по мирам. Испытывали порталы. Будам скоро новые делать.
Я был горд за свою семью. И все то при делах, один я склоняюсь по окрестностям  без дела.
- Жень, что так долго? Я тут с девочками прогулялась в округе, осмотрелась немного. А теперь пробую готовить. Хотя вначале пришлось кое – что выбросить. Но оказалось ничего сложного, теперь я уже почти научилась – попробуй – и протянула мне тарелочку с чем – то напоминающим рагу.
- Я, хоть и не часто ем, но тоже не отказался бы – раздался голос из раскрытого окна.
Наслаждаясь эффектом, в зал вполз Эл.
- А я всё жду и жду, когда меня позовут, не забыли ли… Женя, ты меня представишь или я сам?
- Дракон… - промолвил сын – настоящий, живой, говорящий…
- Эл, ну я же просил подождать, нетерпеливый ты мой. Ну раз уж ты тут – я обернулся к семье – знакомьтесь, Эл – моя собачка. Остальные, я думаю, уже давно знакомы.
Присутствующие дружно подбежали к дракону: «Вернулся, бродяга. Дождался короля». Элу такое внимание очень даже льстило.
- Пап, это и есть твоя собачка? Внушительная… Можно потрогать?
Сын нерешительно подошел к дракону, притронулся к нему, потом смелее погладил по бронированному боку. Дракон заурчал от удовольствия.
- Только не стучи хвостом – попросил я – разломаешь все вокруг.
- Что я маленький, не соображаю – обиделся Эл – не мешай, видишь, я знакомлюсь с принцем. 
- А вы, как я понял королева? – жеманно поклонился дракон Жене - Очень рад. Вы очень красивая пара. И сынок у вас очень симпатичный.
«Какая галантность – подумал я – подлиза, так и расстилается».
- Не ревнуй – обратился ко мне Эл – не забывай, я могу читать мысли, ещё обижусь. 
И засмеялся: «Шутка».
Славик уже сидел на спине дракона.
- Эл, покатаешь?
- Конечно, сейчас. Только продегустирую, что тут королева наколдовала и в путь.
Дракон слизнул добрых треть стола продуктов, причмокнул от удовольствия, повернулся к Жене: «Восхитительно, я такого никогда не ел». И не дав никому опомнится, исчез в окне. Над замком я услышал восторженный голос сына.
- Зачем ты разрешил – подошла ко мне Женя – а вдруг упадет, там есть хоть за что держаться?
- Не волнуйтесь, ваше величество – подошёл к нам Кронос – Эл за любого из вас жизнь отдаст. С принцем ничего плохого не случится. Да и пора ему уже  уметь летать самому. А кто лучше дракона сможет этому научить?
Женя только вздохнула: «Всё – равно волнуюсь…».
- Славику тут очень нравиться – Женя обняла меня – он сказал, что никуда отсюда не хочет уходить. 
Я обнял Женю. В её глазах проскользнула какая – то печаль.
- Что случилось?
- Понимаешь, тут хорошо, все добрые, приветливые. Но ко всему этому мне надо ещё привыкнуть. Хотелось бы ещё раз побывать дома, там, на Земле. Это можно?
- Я не знаю, возможно…
К нам подошел Кронос.
- Я тут проходил мимо и случайно услышал ваш разговор – деликатно сказал он – ненадолго Землю посетить можно. Но очень ненадолго. Слишком мало времени прошло с тех пор, как вы её покинули. Возможны возмущения в мироздании. В дальнейшем, если захотите, можно будет там появляться на более длительный промежуток времени, а сейчас – не более пятнадцати минут. Это предел.
- Хоть на пятнадцать минут… - попросила Женя.
- Тогда прошу пройти в тронный зал…

                                             ПЯТАЯ  ЧАСТЬ.

Переход на этот раз прошел легко, без каких – либо последствий. Мы с Женей вышли из домика на улицу. Интересно, сколько прошло времени с того момента, как мы покинули Землю? Так же на небе были тучи, сыро, зябко. Но даже не потемнело. Похоже, мы вернулись в тот же промежуток времени.
От раздумий меня отвлекла Женя.
- А я стала к тебе тому привыкать. Тут ты другой.
Только сейчас я заметил, что на Земле мы с Женей снова обрели свои земные тела. Этот факт меня немного расстроил. Хотя… Жил же я с этим телом пятьдесят лет…
Мы с Женей под руку прошлись по пустынным улицам дач. Как ни странно, навстречу не попался ни один человек. Пахло снегом. «Наверное, скоро выпадет. Скоро зима. Хотя какая у  нас на Кубани зима – одно расстройство».
- Жень, я что подумала – сказала Женя – На этой второй даче есть место во дворе, куда можно поставить машину. Давай перегоним, что  ей на улице стоять? Смешное желание, да?
- Почему смешное, давай. У меня такое ощущение, что машина нам ещё не раз понадобиться. Пусть стоит во дворе.
Мы дошли до нашей старой дачи, закрыли её. Женя села за  руль своего «Гетца», завела двигатель. Я сел рядом. Через минуту мы стояли около второй дачи. Я открыл ворота. Пару секунд и машина во дворе. Закрыл ворота, Женя поставила автомобиль на сигнализацию. И внезапно «Гетц» исчез, просто растворился в пространстве.
- Вот так фокус – сказал я – теперь точно спрятали.
- Я тоже думаю, что когда будет нужно, машина появится – прошептала Женя – Я уже во все это просто верю.
- Видимо, так оно и есть. Женечка, нам пора.
- Да – ответила Женя – пора. Да и Славик там один скучает, идём.
Женя перешла первая. Краем глаза я увидел на столе свою пачку сигарет. Не удержался, достал одну закурил. Вышел на порожки домика. Нахлынули воспоминания. Столько лет тут прожить. Что ждёт нас в новом мире? Поживём – увидим… Прощай мой Земной мир. Что – то мне подсказывало, что не скоро я сюда вернусь, если вообще вернусь. Спасибо тебе за всё.
Я выбросил сигарету, резко повернулся, вошел в комнату, сел на трон и выпил из кубка.

                                                        ЭПИЛОГ.

              Я проснулся, открыл глаза. Наша новая квартира. И ремонт давно доделан. Посмотрел на часы. Было около часа дня. Скоро Женя придет с работы. А там и Славик со школы. Если только у него не семь уроков.
            А перед глазами стояла прекрасная страна Эллия со всеми её обитателями: Авия, Кронос, Эл, Александр. Все её леса, озера, горы.
«Ваше величество» - приснится же такое…

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.02.2016)

----------


## Vikentia

Евгения 71, приснится же такое! Целый фантастический рассказ! Мне лично понравилось! Ждем продолжения описания  вашего  пребывания в стране Эллия...

----------


## VitaliMar

Очень интересно! Мне обычно снятся сны такие запутанные, что даже и рассказать не могу словами толком, как проснусь, не то что записать))

----------


## Бошур

Самый лучший отдых-это когда снов не помнишь совсем.

----------


## Khomitchouk

> Евгения 71, приснится же такое! Целый фантастический рассказ! Мне лично понравилось! Ждем продолжения описания  вашего  пребывания в стране Эллия...


Присоединяюсь - это по настоящему фантастический рассказ ,  причем отличное повествование ...

----------

